# Hey there!! :)



## BareFtGrl (Sep 25, 2011)

So...I'm making "the rounds" so to speak. I've seen a few of you here as well as other forums but I really like one that's dedicated to sailing specifically. So...Hi ya'll from a southern bell...Florida native...just learning to sail the gulf's waters!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to Sailnet!


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

welcome to the show!!!


----------



## BareFtGrl (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Donna! I was a Pa.'er too. Spent 20 years growing up in the Valley Forge area. Sometimes I do miss it...except for right around this time of year and for the next 6 months to come. LoL!! But my native Florida kept calling me back and so at 30, I packed up my family and headed south. Now our daughter's married, 2 years through college and just about to head off for her Coast Guard duties. Strange what life deals these days. Anyway....nice to me ya! Hope to learn a lot here!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey bare - welcome to SN sista!


----------



## BareFtGrl (Sep 25, 2011)

norsearayder said:


> welcome to the show!!!


Hmmmmmmmm......

LoL!!


----------



## BareFtGrl (Sep 25, 2011)

smackdaddy said:


> Hey bare - welcome to SN sista!


Thank ya, thank ya...hope it's ok to be a little rambunctious in this forum...some of the others are just...uh...so uptight. Thought that's what I was trying to sail away from in the first place.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

BareFtGrl said:


> Thank ya, thank ya...hope it's ok to be a little rambunctious in this forum...some of the others are just...uh...so uptight. Thought that's what I was trying to sail away from in the first place.


Oh no, rambunctious is strictly frowned upon around here. However, giving the mods and long-time-respected-members a wedgie now and then is heartily applauded.


----------



## BareFtGrl (Sep 25, 2011)

smackdaddy said:


> giving the mods and long-time-respected-members a wedgie now and then is heartily applauded.


....or running them up the flagpole perhaps?


----------



## HPLou (Feb 25, 2002)

Welcome to SN. I'm sure you'll find alot of information to enhance your sailing knowledge on and off the boat. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by smackdaddy 
giving the mods and long-time-respected-members a wedgie now and then is heartily applauded. 

"....or running them up the flagpole perhaps? "

Actually we run them up the mast with the jib halyard.


----------



## PJFORD (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome ! Check out the Cedar Creek Small Boat Festival on sunny Florida's Gulf side. A great way to get acquainted !


----------



## SuenosAzules (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi there.. Yes, am an avid sail guy here myself (plus surveyor). Love to sail any chance I get!


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome! 

Running people up the mast we use a bo'sun's chair and a second, safety line. Keelhauling is taboo here. 
Port signal halyard is suitable for private signals.


----------

